# carved Bear and salmon door update



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is the finished bear and salmon door ready to hang. This will be a barn door slider installation. One more picture once it is installed.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Really nice let see a picture when done and hung


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks beautiful Scott.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

above my pay grade...
I like all of it.. craftsmanship amd theme...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

thinking that would fit right in with the Stick decor......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> thinking that would fit right in with the Stick decor......


it would...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Scott you never cease to amaze


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> thinking that would fit right in with the Stick decor......


I can see every door side having it's own theme like that...
gotta get mountain lions, elk, wolves and more fish in the menu...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## BIGROMO (Mar 16, 2015)

I wish I had the talent to carve and was more artistic. I can't even draw a straight line with a ruler! Beautiful work, will provide a really unique entrance and add much character to the building. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Another kudos project, Scott!! You use clipart for the bear and salmon from Aspire or do it all from drawings??

HJ

Gonna start a Scottart fan club I think


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Unvelievable skills you have there. Congrats. Its amazing :nerd:


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very beautiful Scott! congrats!
Sid


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Fantastic work Scott!! That's the type of work I'm interested in when I complete my cnc build. Hope I can be half as good at it!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Another kudos project, Scott!! You use clipart for the bear and salmon from Aspire or do it all from drawings??
> 
> HJ
> 
> Gonna start a Scottart fan club I think


the only thing on this piece that comes from Clip art is the spruce trees. everything else is custom made up in Aspire. The Bear and salmon are repeats that I use often and the mountains, foreground, rocks, grass, etc are one offs in Aspire for this composition. 


attached is a picture of the door hung in our Gallery. It is mounted over a closet opening that is untrimmed, we just have it up as a demo piece to hopefully take orders off.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

You ever use a block of Corafoam, by Duna???

HJ

Gonna try it if I can find some.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow...fantastic work...very impressive... Best success with sales...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

never tried cora foam. is that sign foam? I have used standard blue foam from Lowes just to try some carving runs.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

From what I understand, it's an advanced urathane. Instead of dust, it makes little chips. The pros over at Signs101.com seem to love it. It was originally developed for another industry (oil I think), but sign makers and carvers picked up on it. I've been in contact with the sales rep from US headquarters in Texas. If I can't find any around Detroit, they said they would send me a sample. It's supposed to cut and carve easy and paint like a dream. Synthetic wood with no knots, I guess.

HJ

Will keep you posted on any progress


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> From what I understand, it's an advanced urathane. Instead of dust, it makes little chips. The pros over at Signs101.com seem to love it. It was originally developed for another industry (oil I think), but sign makers and carvers picked up on it. I've been in contact with the sales rep from US headquarters in Texas. If I can't find any around Detroit, they said they would send me a sample. It's supposed to cut and carve easy and paint like a dream. Synthetic wood with no knots, I guess.
> 
> HJ
> 
> Will keep you posted on any progress


sweet, I live in the oil patch so will see what I can find up here.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott, you get the PM?

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Scott, you get the PM?
> 
> HJ


nope.... looking now.


----------

